# Scroll chuck 3/4 x 16 ?



## Hutzul (15 Jan 2013)

So I finally got a lathe, a Draper WTL12. Not the best from what I've read here, but guddnuff to keep me happy !

I got calipers & thread gauges out and headstock thread is 3/4" x 16 tpi, so I would like anyones advice on a chuck to suit.

Is this Dakota any good, and is price reasonable ? http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... -chuck-kit

I don't mind paying up to £100, but as this is a hobby for now & then use only, I don't want to spend more than I have to.

I also have a Myford ML10 but am not sure what headstock thread is on it. I wonder if the 3jaw chuck on t'Myford would fit on the Draper WTL12 with an insert ? 

Any makes of chuck I should steer clear of ?

Cheers guys


----------



## stevenw1963 (15 Jan 2013)

Hutzul,

I have had that chuck for 2 yrs & its served my hobby well.
I have turned everything from pens to 22'' platters/ bowls with it without hassle
It was my first chuck too, there aren't a lot of Dakota jaws but luckily those from some Fox / Vicmarc chucks fit it.
It has been £69 since I bought mine.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (15 Jan 2013)

The Axminster K100 chuck would be a good bet. If you ever decided to upgrade to a bigger lathe and a bigger chuck, all the jaws will fit the larger Axminster chucks too.


----------



## chipmunk (16 Jan 2013)

Hi Hutzel,
As an Axminster chuck fan I tend to agree with Paul but the Dakota chuck may be ok.

I see that it's out of stock at the moment. I have not used Rutlands before but you may want to take a look at this thread before ordering....

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post726575.html?hilit=rutlands out of stock#p726575

I hope this helps
Jon


----------



## Spindle (16 Jan 2013)

Hi Hutzel

I have owned a Dakota XT700 for about six years now, in my opinion it represents extremely good value for money and compares favourably with my other, more expensive, chucks, (Record Power 4000s and Teknatool Supernovas). The jaws are interchangeable between all of these chucks so the variety is comprehensive. The Dakota has an indexing ring feature and a less 'specialised' chuck key, both of which I find useful.
I tend to buy additional chucks rather than change jaws, (how lazy is that!), and would have no hesitation in buying another Dakota XT700.

I have no connection with Dakota - just a satisfied user.

Regards Mick


----------



## Hutzul (16 Jan 2013)

Thanks guys, for your advice.

I phoned Rutlands this morning and they won't be in stock till about March, so I guess I'll prowl about fleabay and see if owt turns up.


----------



## stevenw1963 (16 Jan 2013)

There is a Fox one on Ebay approx same price and jaws for it also fit the Dakota so jaws from Vicmarc etc will also fit it.


----------



## boysie39 (16 Jan 2013)

I would be very wary of using a 3 jawed chuck for woodturning ,I have used the rutland chuck and had no problems with it .When I changed lathes it went with it .


----------



## stevenw1963 (16 Jan 2013)

The Fox one is the same as the Dakota, 4 jaw - & there is also the one you are on about too.


----------



## petercharlesfagg (19 Jan 2013)

It appears that with the advice given the chuck mentioned should serve your purpose well.

My post is that although the lathe you own is basic it will teach you many of the ways to overcome problems associated with turning.

When I started over 21 years ago it was a similar single bar lathe that I used and over the period of 3 years it allowed me to really hammer it at times and yet it gave me first class service, so much so that I was able to donate it to a club at a later date.

I will suggest only one improvement, throw away the cheap drive belt and purchase a good quality item, it will last longer and give smoother running. 

Try and purchase some new bearings to keep for spares both in the headstock and the live centre. Nothing more frustrating with a cheaper lathe than having to wait for bearings when you want to get on and make things!

Happy turning and I hope the obsession doesn't get you too frustrated!!

Regards Peter.

PS. If I were to recommend a chuck I would go for the Versachuck from The Toolpost, I have been using it for 2 years now in my production turning and it works well!


----------

